# Isopods for lizards?



## Justin144 (Sep 13, 2014)

So I Have been buying Anoles from scales n tales that they use for feeders. I feel bad for the Anoles so I buy them to save them. The region Im in they wouldent survive if i let them go (almost all Anoles are WC). SO i now have 4 anoles living together in my exo terra.. 

They poo alot... like so much. I never thought they would but they do. 

So my question is What are the best cleaners i can use? Im Using and culturing White tropical springtails and they are doing a fair job in the anole tank. But they really dont climb the sticks and vines to eat the poo off it. 

Will Isopods do this? I need a little more cleaners to compensate for all the poo.. 
The humidity the first 6" or 7" inches from the substrate varies from 75% to 98% So the springtails do great.


----------



## jimmy rustles (Mar 10, 2013)

Zophoba beatles might be an Option for you.


----------



## Justin144 (Sep 13, 2014)

are these nocturnal? I dont wanna see them during the day


----------



## CakeandIguana (Jun 4, 2014)

I have a crested gecko and I can vouch for tons of poo. Honestly, I just wait until it dries, then I churn it under the substrate with a spoon. More sustenance for the plants. 

I have springtails and dwarf white isopods in his vivarium. The springtails are too small to do anything about the poop, and the isopods are too shy to stray from under the leaf litter.

Millipedes might work, or you could take a gamble and go with dung beetles from an online store (I'm not sure if I can say it here. PM me if you want to know). The dung beetles probably would die soon though, but the millipedes could be effective.


----------



## zonz540 (Feb 8, 2012)

Giant oranges would probably do the trick. They're everywhere in the two tanks I have them in, background and all. They're also large enough that your anoles could snack on them, if they ventured out in the day (which they occasionally do).


----------

